# New labs-too much synthroid?



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

After a very rocky start on synthroid 8 weeks ago my doctor finally settled on 125mcg. I went from 112mcg (felt very hypo) to 150mcg (way hyper...heart rate skyrocketed) and have been on 125mcg for about 4 1/2weeks now. Here are my labs from last week. I bolded the out of range numbers. Any ideas on if the doctor will drop my synthroid dose? I'm kind of scared he will becasue the next dose down is 112mcg and I was feeling pretty hypothyroid on it.

TSH *0.12 * Normal .34-5.60 (Big difference from the 123.56 I was before starting synthroid!)
T4 *13.5* Normal 6.1-12.2
T4 Free *1.83* Normal .61-1.12
T3 Total 1.2 Normal .87-1.78
Thyroglobulin <.2 Normal 0-63.4
Thyroglobulin Aby <.9 Normal 0-4.0
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody 1 Normal <9.0

I am having symptoms of being hyper so seeing this in black and white has been nice. Kind of crazy going from hypo to hyper though.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How do you feel?

You could ask him to alternate 125/112 and then lab in 6 weeks.


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I feel off but much better than I was on the 112 dosage. I will definitely ask him about alternating. I didn't even think of that. As far as symptoms I'm very edgy, nervous, my heart rate is high (resting in the 90s), my period was almost nonexistant, hair falling out and very tired in the afternoons and evenings. Believe it or not I feel better like this than I did when I was really hypothyroid but I know I can get to where I'm feeling really good. It is just going to take some time I'm sure. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> I feel off but much better than I was on the 112 dosage. I will definitely ask him about alternating. I didn't even think of that. As far as symptoms I'm very edgy, nervous, my heart rate is high (resting in the 90s), my period was almost nonexistant, hair falling out and very tired in the afternoons and evenings. Believe it or not I feel better like this than I did when I was really hypothyroid but I know I can get to where I'm feeling really good. It is just going to take some time I'm sure. Thanks for the response!


I feel very hyper with a high FT4 and it sounds like you are having the hyper symptoms too.

Being proactive in your treatment is a good thing and asking for things the way you want them usually works.

I just looked at your FT-4 again and it is really high - did your doctor tell you t skip a dose of your replacement? That is usually a good idea when you are that hyper then you can begin you new dosing schedule.

Maybe you should try 125mcg 2 days a week and 112 the rest until you lab again, your FT-4 is really high, mid to upper 3rd is goal for FT-4.

The great thing about replacement meds is that you do have the ability to play around with different doses in the same week due to it's long 1/2 life.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

When I was flip flopping between the hyper and hypo my endo alternated me and that seemed to work.

What REALLY worked for me, however, was running my Vitamin D and finding out I was depleted. Once we got the Vitamin D restored the thyroid seemed to go back to it's usual hypo-medicated state. [Meaning I have Hashi's but am normal with Synthroid.]


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lovlkn-I have not heard from my doctor yet. I have an appointment next week to go over my bloodwork and body scan. I will definitely ask him about alternating doses possibly to see if that helps and then repeating bloodwork.

CA-Lynn~I'm surprised that my doctor didn't check my Vit D levels because he usually does that and the Calcium everytime but this time he did not. I will have to ask him about that as well when I see him next week.


----------

